# Good luck to you all



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Well it is about time for me to go. I wish you all the best of luck in the upcoming hunting season. Please remember to be safe doing what you do. I will miss the fall season but I will be out there in 05 like a mad man trying to make up for lost time. Where I am going I should be able to check up on this site from time to time so I will be living threw your pictures and storys on here. Once again good luck and be safe.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The same goes to you. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

where are you going?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Be safe! Be well! may your journey be all down hill!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

To the middle east. I wonder what the would say if I brought my bow with and stuck a camel does anyone know how they taste. :lol: Just a joke. Maybe I will have to go on a spring bear hunt to make up for the lost season.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Once you get over there post your email address and send some pictures.
I'm sure many here would email once in a while....Any others post emails as well. Good Luck...Keep safe.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Good Luck Soldier...take care of your self and thanks for serving in the Armed Forces.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

We could do an adopt a soldier overseas type a thing. I think that would be pretty cool to do. If you or the other people in your unit have any requests for magazines or something we could send them out to you for reading material or whatever ideas anyone else has.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good luck and thanks for helping us protect the freedom we all enjoy. I'm with GG, just send some requests and I'm sure we can all help you out with with magazine requests etc. Keep in touch.....


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

God be wth ya Bro. :beer: My nephew got back from Iraq last Dec.,was glad to have him home  .Keep your eyes open and your *** down.Maybe you could stick a couple enemy with your bow,tit for tat


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

gandergrinder said:


> We could do an adopt a soldier overseas type a thing. I think that would be pretty cool to do.


Sweet idea. :thumb: That would be cool. Take care over there sotaman!!! :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

good luck and be safe. they like to play dirty over there so give it right back!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Camels are a very dry and grainy meat but they make good burgers when you've been without for a while, trust me.

Duck a lot and keep your '6' covered my friend. Wish I was with you but my prayers will be.

Nice thing about going though, your first beer back will give you a buzz!!

:beer:


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

Good luck Sotaman! We appreciate what you and all the armed forces are doing for us. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you need anything, don't be afraid to drop me a line:

[email protected]

I've got magazine subscription coming out of my well you know.

Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Chris and Goosegrinder that would be great but the thing someone touched on about magaizine I told my old man to send me all of his. But I bet anyone that is into hunting or fishing would love to get them over there. One way you guys could start this adopt a soilder thing would be to contact the family support center on the base. I am a luckey one that has a big and loving family but I even feel bad for the guys that don't have the support back here like I do. So yes I am sure the soilders and Airman marianes and sailors would be greatful. I will be able to check the site from time to time I will let you all know how I am doing.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Another thing that went over BIG with some of the 142nd out of Fargo while they were there was artificial tears. The guy I was sending them to couldn't get enough of them for all his buddies. Let me know if there is a need for them and I will hook you up. Thanks for all you do for us to be able to sit and whine on the internet!!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Good luck! I shot you a PM. Let me know if you or your family need anything i.e. driveway shoveled, lawn mowed...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Right on guys, I appreciate all of what our service men/women do for us. Just got done golfing with a buddy of mine that spent a year and a half in Iraq. I know I do and I hope that everyone else in this country appreciates what you guys do for us, even though I know there a few sick people out there that don't appreciate it. Here's to keeping yourself safe and keeping this blessed country safe. :beer:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

gandergrinder said:


> We could do an adopt a soldier overseas type a thing. I think that would be pretty cool to do. If you or the other people in your unit have any requests for magazines or something we could send them out to you for reading material or whatever ideas anyone else has.


i think that is a cracker jack of an idea :beer: let me know if i can help.

pointer


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Good luck buddy, can't express how much we all appriate what you do to protect this country.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Good Luck and take care! I appreciate everything you and peoople like you are doing for us over there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Goodluck to all but dont try downwinding us this fall. :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

well boys and girls I made it over here just fine. and let me tell you it gets pretty darn hot around here. The hottest it has been so far is 131. I never thought anyone could live in crap like this but these people do they will be outside without even sweating. How is the weather back there? are the bucks coming along nice? Let me know talk to you later


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Good to hear from you Sotaman, The bucks are nonexistant and theres no Upland game and the waterfowl are gone too. So you won't miss much. Of course this isn't true but if I was unable to go this fall That's what I'd want to hear.

Thanks for protecting us and come back safe


----------

